

Ask HN: Do the app stores provide statistical data about who downloads your app? - brandon272

Do the mobile app stores we are all familiar with (i.e. iTunes / Google Play / BB App World) provide information to an app developer about the demographics of individuals downloading their apps?<p>I have a client who would like to know if this information is available but I have no published apps to verify whether or not this information is provided.<p>Thank you!
======
iwaffles
Hello, iOS developer here.

Some of the data I'm able to see contains location (Country). I don't know
much more than that, however, there may be tools that you can build into your
app to discover such data (if you do this, please let the user opt-in).

This article may be of help: [http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/tracking-
the-success-o...](http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/tracking-the-success-
of-your-ipad-app.html) \- I personally use AppViz which makes viewing data
much more convenient.

------
ssebro
I can speak to itunes, which doesn't. But I'm working on a solution that will
do this and more - send me an email at ssebro at stanford dot edu for more
info!

------
idoh
I only know iTunes. The reports you get are pretty limited. You get downloads
by day. You also get "Top Markets" so you can get a breakdown by country. But
you can't see age or gender.

------
CookWithMe
Google Play: You can see country, language, carrier, device and android
version of every install.

